# Loom Knitted Baby Blankets for Twins



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

I completed the two baby blankets for the twins. Shower date is set for Feb 7th. I cant wait for her to see them. Im going to make a little hat in each color since I have some yarn left over.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Those look soft and warm!


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

They came out wonderful! Great job!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

diane403 said:


> I completed the two baby blankets for the twins. Shower date is set for Feb 7th. I cant wait for her to see them. Im going to make a little hat in each color since I have some yarn left over.


They can snuggle into those and fade away from the cold. Very nice. Moon loomer


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> They can snuggle into those and fade away from the cold. Very nice. Moon loomer


LOL especially today! Thanks.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful baby blankets !


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful and warm. Which loom did you use?


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

They are lovely blankets diane403. They look so soft and warm and squishy . Were they hard to do? I have a Martha Stewart loom kit but no idea how to use it and the booklet that came with it doesn't really help much.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

fatkitty said:


> They are lovely blankets diane403. They look so soft and warm and squishy . Were they hard to do? I have a Martha Stewart loom kit but no idea how to use it and the booklet that came with it doesn't really help much.


You will need the booklet to show you how to setup the MS loom. After that, the books in this post will be helpful: Try this YouTube: 



 t . This is by Isla Philips, and she is a very good presenter and instructor in loom knitting. Her book, "Loom Knitting Premier" is one you will go back to for ever, finding something new and interesting. Another basic book that will carry you far, is by Kathy Norris, "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting". Do the afghan of 12 stitches, it is a skill builder or take a few to all of the "twelve" for a sampler scarf. My best aid to even wrapping tension is "drinking straws". I cut them to half length then find the right "flavor" for the best tension. Insert the yarn in at the end of the straw that you cut. It will allow a smother exit for the yarn. I have used the straws for Payton's Lace through two strands of roving (6 wt) and a lot in between. Welcome to loom knitting.
I hope that those books are in your stores. The YouTube by Isla Philips will give you good info and you will be presented with a list of more of her YouTubes. Those will explain loom knitting faster and clearer than I can. 
Moon Loomer PS The straws come in a wide verity from our fast food industry and the right "flavor" is the feel, diameter, and squeezeability. Loom knitting can elevate you into being a straw snob. Ho ho.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Those are so pretty.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Beautiful baby blankets !


Thank you


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

ernai said:


> Beautiful and warm. Which loom did you use?


I used the larges round loom.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

diane403 said:


> I used the larges round loom.


Also this pattern is called a mock crochet


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> You will need the booklet to show you how to setup the MS loom. After that, the books in this post will be helpful: Try this YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Isla Philips instructions, I used her steps for the miter square sweaters that I made for the same set of twins. She has wonderful step by steps directions and videos. I need to order her book in the coming weeks.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> You will need the booklet to show you how to setup the MS loom. After that, the books in this post will be helpful: Try this YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice. I have found the books on Amazon and ordered them, now going to watch the YouTube bit. I was given the loom along with a set of round ones and it seems a shame not to use them. Can't wait to try it now!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry to keep asking but could you tell me how many stitches you used and is it chunky yarn? Thank you


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

fatkitty said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. I have found the books on Amazon and ordered them, now going to watch the YouTube bit. I was given the loom along with a set of round ones and it seems a shame not to use them. Can't wait to try it now!


Keep us up to date and enjoy. Moon Loomer


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

fatkitty said:


> Sorry to keep asking but could you tell me how many stitches you used and is it chunky yarn? Thank you


Not sure but I used one and 1/2 packages of yarn. It measures around 35 inches.


----------



## kathy61159 (Feb 25, 2015)

What loom knitted stitch would be good for a Baby blanket..I bought
100 percent Acrylic baby yarn #3 light weight... Ive made3 baby tv blanket in the alternative rib,and rib stitch..ready for something new in a loom knitted (stitch)..
My name is Kathy,email. 
Thank you..p. . Im looking for a closed stitch b not an opened one.. Thanks Again&#128516;


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> You will need the booklet to show you how to setup the MS loom. After that, the books in this post will be helpful: Try this YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think EVERY Isela Phelps and Kathy Norris book is worth the expense. They are well done. The pattern layouts are great and with Isela she tends to give a LOT of patterns in each book.

If you're a stitch hog - consider her sock book. Has some great stuff

:-D


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

kathy61159 said:


> What loom knitted stitch would be good for a Baby blanket..I bought
> 100 percent Acrylic baby yarn #3 light weight... Ive made3 baby tv blanket in the alternative rib,and rib stitch..ready for something new in a loom knitted (stitch)..
> My name is Kathy,email..
> Thank you..p. . Im looking for a closed stitch b not an opened one.. Thanks Again😄


You shouldn't post your email address in an open forum. You can PM (Private Message) author of post you are wanting to get information from.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

kathy61159 said:


> What loom knitted stitch would be good for a Baby blanket..I bought
> 100 percent Acrylic baby yarn #3 light weight... Ive made3 baby tv blanket in the alternative rib,and rib stitch..ready for something new in a loom knitted (stitch)..
> My name is Kathy,[email protected]
> Thank you..p. . Im looking for a closed stitch b not an opened one.. Thanks Again&#55357;&#56836;


I used the moc crochet for these two blankets

http://loomknittinghelp.com/looms/rlr/stitches/stitches/spatterns_files/mockcrochetstitch.pdf


----------

